# Doppelbrücke bei Bergamont BigAir



## Bergamontbiker1 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Eine Frage und zwar frag ich mich ob bei dem Bergamont Big Air 6.9 aus 2009 einfach eine Doppelbrücke einbauen kann weil das Bike hat ja das 1.5" Steuerrohr?Oder beeinflusst das den Lenkeinschlag sehr?
Ich würde mir wenn dann eine Mazzochi 888 kaufen.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (5. Juni 2012)

Eine Doppelbrückengabel leitet Kräfte ein wenig anders in den  Steuerkopfbereich eines Rahmens als ein normale Gabel mit einer Brücke.  Das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund warum wir vom Einbau einer solchen  Gabel bei der Big Air Serie abraten. Das hat vielmehr den Grund, dass  zum Einen eine Doppelbrücke in einem Freerider wenig Sinn macht, da der  Lenkeinschlag zu stark begrenzt wird und zum Zweiten, dass sich dadurch  der Einsatzbereich hin zum DH verschiebt. Dafür ist der Rahmen zwar von  den Belastungen her ausgelegt aber nicht von Geometrie und Ausstattung.  Wir möchten, dass unsere Kunden immer ein optimales Fahrerlebnis haben  und dazu gehört ein Bike, dass optimal auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt  ist. Ein Big Air mit Doppelbrücke erfüllt das aber, unserer Einschätzung  nach, weder im Freeride noch DH Bereich, da es immer eine  Kompromislösung ist.
Dann kommt noch die Geometrieveränderung zum Tragen: Baut man eine  längere Gabel ein, ändert sich der Lenkwinkel und damit eine der  grundlegenden Fahreigenschaften. Hier wird häufig das Argument geführt,  dass ja viele SingleCrown Gabeln mit 180mm fast die gleiche Einbauhöhe  wie eine Doppelbrücke haben. Das ist zwar richtig, was jedoch  vernachlässigt wird ist, dass das nur im statischen Bereich gilt - also  ohne Fahrer. Sitzt der Fahrer auf dem Bike wird durch den größeren  Federweg und bei prozentual gleichem Sag die Gabel im dynamischen  Bereich länger - und damit der Lenkwinkel flacher.
Zuletzt sei noch gesagt, dass die Gründe sich eine Doppelbrücke ins Big  Air zu schrauben meist entweder der Wunsch nach "brachialerer" Optik,  mehr Stabilität oder besserem Durchschlagschutz sind. Dazu sei gesagt,  dass die Optik natürlich nicht der Perfomance eines Bikes voran steht,  eine gute SingleCrown heute genauso stabil ist wie eine DualCrown und  auch ein besserer Durchschlagschutz oder besseres Ansprechverhalten  bekommt man mit einer 180mm SingleCrown genauso gut hin.

Zitat von Bergamont persönlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamontbiker1 (6. Juni 2012)

Danke!
vielen Dank für die schnelle und genaue Antwort,dann hole ich mir nächstes jahr eine Totem.
Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (6. Juni 2012)

Toem habe ich auch und sie ist super fahre die jetzt ein jaher und das ist schon ein tolles teil  Steh einer Duoblecrown in fast nichts nach..


----------



## bergamont (7. Juni 2012)

Habe die Tage noch mit unserem Entwickler über dieses Thema gesprochen.

Wer unbedingt und trotz der o.g. Einschränkungen eine Doppelbrückengabel bzw. eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen möchte, der hat hiermit unseren Segen: Freigabe aller Big Air Rahmen für Gabeln (Single oder Dual Crown) bis 203mm.

Unsere Empfehlung für ein optimales Setup aber ganz klar: 180mm Single Crown.


----------



## AlpH4 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne mich noch nicht so mit Bikes aus und wollte mal fragen wie ich eine 888 ins Big Air einbaue, da diese ja einen 1 1/8 Schaft hat und die Domain (die ich bis jetzt drin hatte) ja einen 1,5 Schaft hat.

Gibt es da Adapter? 
Wenn ja wäre ein passender Link nicht schlecht.

Danke im vorraus

Grüße


----------



## bergamont (9. Juni 2012)

@AlpH4
Du suchst einen Reduziersteuersatz, den bieten praktisch alle Hersteller an - da ist in jeder Preisklasse was zu haben. Einfach mal Deinen Händler fragen, der soll das gleich auch einbauen, denn dafür braucht es Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich bei dem Thema mit meiner Frage einfach mal ein.

Wie sieht Bergamont meine Idee, eine 160er Gabel in das Bigair einzubauen.

Aus meiner Sicht würde damit der Sitzwinkel Tourenfreundlicher und er Lenkwinkel agiler, was ich zur Not mit einem Angleset wieder ausgelichen könnte.

Danke für ein Feeback.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## bergamont (28. August 2012)

Hi Dirk,

welches Baujahr und welches Modell vom Big Air fährst Du denn genau?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2012)

Einen 2011er 7.2-Rahmen.


----------



## bergamont (28. August 2012)

Hi Dirk,

da ist eine 160er Gabel nicht zu empfehlen, ruiniert einfach die Geometrie und wäre auch von unserer Garantie nicht mehr abgedeckt.
Ältere Modelle kamen teilweise mit 160er Gabeln, da wäre es logischerweise kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann werd ich meine Gabel auf 180 umbauen müssen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. August 2012)

Ich hatte fürs 6.7 auch schon in Richtung Lyrik überlegt... Die Bewegt sich ja dann auch im Bereich 160-170mm, bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher ob das die Geometrie zu sehr verändert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2012)

Die Lyrik (coil) bekommst Du auch auf 180mm, danach musst Du im Forum nur zu suchen.


----------



## moto-x (12. Oktober 2013)

hallo zusammen
ich fahre ein big air team 2012 und bewege es eigentlich auch nur im park berg ab.
ich möchte auch gerne eine manitou dorado pro verbauen wie es in dem straitline 2014 der fall ist.(was nicht heisst das ich mit der totem nicht zufrieden bin) wie ich oben gelesen habe könnte ich mich mit dem verringertem lenkeinschlag zufrieden geben(da ich meinen lenker nicht in diesen grenzbereichen bewege) und die geoveränderung durch die längere gabel würde mir sogar endgegen kommen.(mir würde es sogar gefallen wenn es flacher also dh lastiger wird) soweit ich weiss ist die lenkkopfgeo beim big air team 64,5 grad und beim straitline 2014 ist sie verstellbar 63,5 +/- 1 grad also hätte ich doch die gleiche lenkkopf geo !? das tretwerk soll meines wissen bei einem dh rahmen etwas tiefer liegen? richtig? was ist denn sonnst so anders beim dh rahmen? *hätte ich dann nichts halbes und nichts ganzes weil es so ein absolutes zwischending wäre???macht man sowas einfach nicht und sollte sich zwischen einem freerider und downhiller in einem komplettbike entscheiden?*von der ausstattung her sollte es doch wohl reichen!? müsste ich den dämpfer auch noch auf mehr federweg ändern??? kann ich dieses auch? oder würde eine härtere feder reichen?
für eure antwort vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2013)

Ob Du den Federweg hinten verlängern kannst, weiß ich nicht.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber noch einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen.


----------



## bergamont (14. Oktober 2013)

@moto-x
Vergleiche mal die tatsächlichen Einbauhöhen der aktuellen und der gewünschten Doppelbrückengabel. Oft ist der Unterschied trotz längerem Federweg gar nicht so groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFleu (6. April 2015)

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich mich da auch nochmal in die Reihe eingliedern 

Ich fahre ein Straitline 7.0 (BJ dürfte 2009/2010 sein!?), in dem bisher eine alte Sherman Breakout Plus verbaut ist, plane aber eine Boxxer mit 200mm zu montieren. Macht das Sinn oder sollte man da lieber auch auf 180 bleiben?
Und bei der Gelegenheit... welchen Durchmesser muss der Reduziersteuersatz haben? Da gibt es doch sicherlich verschiedene Größen bei den Lagerschalen, oder!?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## bergamont (7. April 2015)

@LeFleu Am Straitline 7.0 war serienmäßig eine Boxxer Race mit 203mm Federweg verbaut. Daher macht eine Rückrüstung hier durchaus Sinn. Der Steuersatz für die Boxxer ist ein 1.5" mit 1 1/8" Reduzierung (EC49/28.6 | EC49/30).


----------



## LeFleu (7. April 2015)

Hallo...

super, danke schon mal für die Info 
Und nochmal wegen dem Reduziersatz: 28,6 ist oben und 30 unten?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## bergamont (7. April 2015)

LeFleu schrieb:


> Und nochmal wegen dem Reduziersatz: 28,6 ist oben und 30 unten?



Korrekt, auch ein normales 1 1/8" Steuerrohr ist leicht konisch und unten etwas dicker als oben.


----------



## LeFleu (7. April 2015)

Alles klar. Dankeschön!
Kann man da anstatt eines EC auch einen ZS verwenden?


----------



## bergamont (7. April 2015)

Geht auch, dann wird der Lenkwinkel minimal steiler. Tendenziell würde ich dann evtl. einen Winkelsteuersatz nehmen.


----------



## Chabo23 (25. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen ! 
Ich habe auch eine frage . 
Ich habe das big air 6.1 aus (2011)
ich wollte auch aufrüsten auf die boxxer dc 200mm
geht das ? und welche reduzierungstücke brauche ich ??
danke für info


----------



## bergamont (26. Mai 2015)

@Chabo23 Ja das geht. Du brauchst einen Reduziersteuersatz der von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert. Kann einer mit externen oder internen Lagerschalen sein. Nach S.H.I.S. ist das ein (EC49/28.6 | EC49/30), ein (ZS49/28.6 | ZS49/30) oder eine Mischung aus beiden, also z.B. unten externe Schalen und oben interne. Im Zweifel bitte mit diesen Angaben im Fachhandel anfragen.


----------



## Chabo23 (27. Mai 2015)

@bergamont GUTEN MORRRGGENNN  
Hab noch ne frage 
Welche reduzierungstk brauche ich bei der boxxer World Cup 2011 bei den big air 6.1 
Danke für die info mfg


----------



## bergamont (27. Mai 2015)

@Chabo23 Was genau meinst Du mit Reduzierstücke? Die Maße des Steuersatzes stehen ja schon im letzten Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinimod89 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das 2013 Big Air 8.3. Die Gabel "Domain RC" verhält sich beim einfedern neuerdings sehr seltsam. Da ich sowieso lieber eine Boxxer drinnen hätte nehme ich das jetzt zum Anlass.
Damit eine RockShox Boxxer RC Coil 200 mm disc 1 1/8" richtig passt muss ich doch nur das untere Lager tauschen oder? Oben sollte es doch schon 1 1/8" sein wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Dementsprechend würde doch sowas "Hope ZS49/30 Steuersatz Unterteil" reichen?


----------



## kampfi (28. Juni 2016)

hallo zusammen ich wollte mal fragen ob ich auf mein big air 6.4 eine 200 domain machen darf da es ein neueres modell ist ich wollte nämlich eher in die downhillszene einsteigen mit freundlichen  grüsen kampfi


----------



## bergamont (29. Juni 2016)

@kampfi 



bergamont schrieb:


> Wer unbedingt und trotz der o.g. Einschränkungen eine Doppelbrückengabel bzw. eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen möchte, der hat hiermit unseren Segen: Freigabe aller Big Air Rahmen für Gabeln (Single oder Dual Crown) bis 203mm.
> 
> Unsere Empfehlung für ein optimales Setup aber ganz klar: 180mm Single Crown.


----------



## J_Wessel98 (15. März 2017)

Hallo , also benötigt man für das Bergamont 6.9 in der Kombination mit einer  Marzocchi Bomber 888 RV einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1,5 auf 1,18 (1.5 =1 1/8 ) Ist das richtig? Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## bergamont (16. März 2017)

@J_Wessel98 Moin Jens, ja das ist richtig.


----------



## Wikingers (18. Januar 2018)

ShaundasSchaf schrieb:


> Eine Doppelbrückengabel leitet Kräfte ein wenig anders in den  Steuerkopfbereich eines Rahmens als ein normale Gabel mit einer Brücke.  Das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund warum wir vom Einbau einer solchen  Gabel bei der Big Air Serie abraten. Das hat vielmehr den Grund, dass  zum Einen eine Doppelbrücke in einem Freerider wenig Sinn macht, da der  Lenkeinschlag zu stark begrenzt wird und zum Zweiten, dass sich dadurch  der Einsatzbereich hin zum DH verschiebt. Dafür ist der Rahmen zwar von  den Belastungen her ausgelegt aber nicht von Geometrie und Ausstattung.  Wir möchten, dass unsere Kunden immer ein optimales Fahrerlebnis haben  und dazu gehört ein Bike, dass optimal auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt  ist. Ein Big Air mit Doppelbrücke erfüllt das aber, unserer Einschätzung  nach, weder im Freeride noch DH Bereich, da es immer eine  Kompromislösung ist.
> Dann kommt noch die Geometrieveränderung zum Tragen: Baut man eine  längere Gabel ein, ändert sich der Lenkwinkel und damit eine der  grundlegenden Fahreigenschaften. Hier wird häufig das Argument geführt,  dass ja viele SingleCrown Gabeln mit 180mm fast die gleiche Einbauhöhe  wie eine Doppelbrücke haben. Das ist zwar richtig, was jedoch  vernachlässigt wird ist, dass das nur im statischen Bereich gilt - also  ohne Fahrer. Sitzt der Fahrer auf dem Bike wird durch den größeren  Federweg und bei prozentual gleichem Sag die Gabel im dynamischen  Bereich länger - und damit der Lenkwinkel flacher.
> Zuletzt sei noch gesagt, dass die Gründe sich eine Doppelbrücke ins Big  Air zu schrauben meist entweder der Wunsch nach "brachialerer" Optik,  mehr Stabilität oder besserem Durchschlagschutz sind. Dazu sei gesagt,  dass die Optik natürlich nicht der Perfomance eines Bikes voran steht,  eine gute SingleCrown heute genauso stabil ist wie eine DualCrown und  auch ein besserer Durchschlagschutz oder besseres Ansprechverhalten  bekommt man mit einer 180mm SingleCrown genauso gut hin.
> 
> Zitat von Bergamont persönlich



Ist das von dir? 
Wenn ja, könntest du noch ein Parr fragen beantworten?


----------



## bergamont (18. Januar 2018)

@Wikingers Diese Aussage stammt so von uns. Ergänzend hier noch ein weiterer Post zu diesem Thema:



bergamont schrieb:


> Habe die Tage noch mit unserem Entwickler über dieses Thema gesprochen.
> 
> Wer unbedingt und trotz der o.g. Einschränkungen eine Doppelbrückengabel bzw. eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen möchte, der hat hiermit unseren Segen: Freigabe aller Big Air Rahmen für Gabeln (Single oder Dual Crown) bis 203mm.
> 
> Unsere Empfehlung für ein optimales Setup aber ganz klar: 180mm Single Crown.



Sonstige Fragen gerne hier posten oder per PM schicken.


----------



## Wikingers (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
sind die oben genannten Veränderungen auch schon vorhanden wenn man eine Gabel Einbaut die eine höere EB haben als die Originale Domaine im Big.Air 6.3?
Und könnt ihr mir sagen ob es theoretisch möglich ist einen 1x11 Antrieb zu verbauen?
1x10 läuft schonmal..


----------



## bergamont (20. Januar 2018)

Wir haben den Big 6.3. Rahmen nie mit 1x11 getestet aber theoretisch sollte das passen.

Was die Veränderungen bei der Geometrie angeht, so trifft das teilweise auch bei längeren Single-Crown Gabeln zu. Aufgrund der geringeren Federwege im Vergleich zu einer Doppelbrücke mit üblicherweise ca. 200 mm Federweg eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wikingers (20. Januar 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Wir haben den Big 6.3. Rahmen nie mit 1x11 getestet aber theoretisch sollte das passen.
> 
> Was die Veränderungen bei der Geometrie angeht, so trifft das teilweise auch bei längeren Single-Crown Gabeln zu. Aufgrund der geringeren Federwege im Vergleich zu einer Doppelbrücke mit üblicherweise ca. 200 mm Federweg eher zu vernachlässigen.



Geil, dann wird der Umbau anvisiert


----------



## Wikingers (20. Januar 2018)

Und noch eine Frage, ist es bedeklich die Spacer an dem Ruktion kettenblatt wegzulassen?
(Ebenfalls Big Air 6.3) 
Als ich auf N/W kettenblatt gewechselt habe musste ich die weglassen weil sie Schrauben sonst nicht richtig fassten.


----------

